# Whats your favorite Ranitomeya?? Opinions please!



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

hey all, looking to broaden my frog horizons and try something new. 

Im loving and researching ranitomeya as a viable option, just thought id ask how people enjoy theirs who have them. what tank setups they seem happiest in, etc.

Ranitomeya variabilis "Highland" has caught my eye in particular.

I normally lean towards bold frogs, but i enjoy my shy guys as well. im sure this can go in other categories but figured id start in general. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

reticulata.... Although if you don't have quite a bit of experience with other ranitomeya probably not a good idea.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Reticulata are by far the best ranitomeya but Id say they are the most difficult to keep thriving and to breed successfully. Vanzo's are by far the boldest of the ranitomeya Ive worked with.

Michael


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

_Ranitomeya claudiae_


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

poison beauties said:


> Reticulata are by far the best ranitomeya but Id say they are the most difficult to keep thriving and to breed successfully. Vanzo's are by far the boldest of the ranitomeya Ive worked with.
> 
> Michael


Its funny, I hear that often but mine are the shyest of my frogs. Varadero are my boldest on my end. 

Look forward to adding some retics and benedicta in the very near future. 

Oddly one of my boldest frogs is my larger escudo, every time I open the viv door it comes bounding out to see me. Its almost jumped into my face a couple times.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I love my R. varaderos...They are quite bold and out quite a bit of the time no longer hide once I open the viv for the most part plus it is hard to beat the "Hot Rod flame" paint job colors. R. variabilis has caught my eye as well so I had to get some but have to wait for better temps to get shipped.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

R. lamasi, even though, they are usually prety shy.
R. imitator is prety close behind, as are reticulata.
Though we prety much like ALL Ranitomeya.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I would have to agree with the lamasi!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't have any thumbs yet. But I've always liked imitators. Varaderos in particular.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

aliciaface said:


> hey all, looking to broaden my frog horizons and try something new.
> 
> Im loving and researching ranitomeya as a viable option, just thought id ask how people enjoy theirs who have them. what tank setups they seem happiest in, etc.
> 
> ...


I have a trio R. variabilis 'Highland," and they are beautiful frogs! Mine are fairly bold. I think R. benedicta is about the best looking, but mine are pretty scarce most of the time. The best humored and fairly bold Ranitomeya for me are the Vanzo's--I call mine the Polka Dot Wonders. They are really laid back and are very curious. 
Really want to get R. reticulata, but don't know if I have the skill sets for them yet.

Mike in Helotes


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

All of them are amazing. I am more for the imitators though. I will eventually have a set up where I will have the imitator and the particular species they mimic.

To me it seems like once people get into thumbs, that's where the addiction really takes off. I think a big reason for this is because the vertical set ups, we are able to fit more on a rack due to their smaller footprint. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Of my thumbs I see my Vanzolini the most, and they always come out to call after a heavy misting. I lot of it has to do with your tank setup if you want to see them more often. For example they love to sit in broms, so you would want to angle your broms towards the front to allow a better view into them. Thumbs do hide, but they do come out several times during the day. Just try to avoid the fear of loss when you do not see them sometimes. Don't go looking for them, they will come out when they are comfortable.

If you want a bold small frog you should look into the Anthonyii and Tricolors. They are almost always out and about.


----------



## Darthalo (Nov 1, 2007)

My four "Standard" Lammasi! Alas all males, I love their call
Keith.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Love my standard lamasi! two of the three are pretty bold. But the ones I see the most are my varaderos. Thanks for the varaderos mike!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> _Ranitomeya claudiae_


Shocking Ron! I do appreciate their mimicry. 

Don't have a favorite, too many good points to each one.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for all of the input, cant tell you how much i appreciate it  im working on a tear down and rebuild for what will probably be a pair when i decide. Im still laughing about mike almost getting frog faced.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm, I have 5 vero's and 5 intermedius each in there own 18X18X24 heavily planted terrariums. My veroderos are a bit shy where my intermedius are bold and out in the open all the time. Glad to see vanzo's are bold they are on my list. John


----------

